# Mit der Berkley Pulse auf Barsch??



## BarschHunter1997 (13. Februar 2011)

Hi 
Ich hab mir eine neue rute gegönnt nämlich die Berkley Pulse. Und meine frage ist ob man mit dieser rute gut auf Barsch fischen kann also, mit kleinen Wobblern, die Aktion der Rute, u.s.w

Und könnt ihr mir Wobbler empfehlen die nicht ganz so teuer sind??

Gruß
Lukas


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Berkley Pulse auf Barsch??*

Welche Pulse denn?

Es gibt ja nicht nur ein Modell.|kopfkrat


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Berkley Pulse auf Barsch??*

Die Berkley Puls Spin 5-20g 1,90


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Berkley Pulse auf Barsch??*

Klar, die Peitsche ist gut dafür. Wo willst Du denn damit fischen? Am Kanal?


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Berkley Pulse auf Barsch??*

Sehr gute Wahl.#6

Damit kannste alles kleinen und mittleren barschköder bewegen.
Die neuen Cormoran Wobbler haben gute Bewertungen bekommen und sind nicht so teuer wie die Japanteile, die ja wohl mit Platin-Rasselkugeln gefüllt sein müssen.:m


----------



## angelpfeife (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Berkley Pulse auf Barsch??*

Klar ist die Rute gut um mit Wobblern auf Barsch zu gehen. Genau dafür wurde sie glaub ich auch gemacht. War auch kurz davor mir die zu kaufen, aber ich konnte mich mit dem Griff nicht anfreunden Den Rest an der Rute finde ich top#6


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Berkley Pulse auf Barsch??*

Ja okay und kann ich damit auch einen mittleren Hecht bendigen weil ich muss da immer mit nem hecht rechnen


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Berkley Pulse auf Barsch??*

Na klar.#6


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Berkley Pulse auf Barsch??*

Okay  dann werd ich mal im Mai wieder Twitchen gehen  danke


----------



## Angelsepp83 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Berkley Pulse auf Barsch??*

Moin,Moin Hecht246

zu der genannten Pulse hab ich an anderer Stelle schon mal meinen Senf hingekleckert :q

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3194085&postcount=18 

Also keine Angst vor großen Fischen.

Petri Heil 

Seppel


----------



## Stoney0066 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Berkley Pulse auf Barsch??*



Hecht246 schrieb:


> Okay  dann werd ich mal im Mai wieder Twitchen gehen  danke



warum erst wieder im mai? auf barsch kannst doch auch vorher schon wunderbar fischen gehen! oder ist bei euch kunstköderverbot während der schonzeit?

schönes teil übrigens... hat ich auch schon mal in der hand!


----------



## BarschHunter1997 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Mit der Berkley Pulse auf Barsch??*

Jap Ist verbot  leider


----------

